# xbox one issue.



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Can anyone help with this problem.
My wife purchased the xbox one last week with the division pack, the issue is when i turn the xbox on and the screen shows division and i click on it the screen goes black, i have to turn the xbox of and reboot and then click on the game to be able to access it.
Am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## jambo. (Jun 3, 2014)

Same as everyone I know including myself, once you get the black screen press the big middle button to take you back to the home screen then the one to the right of it, go down to quit game then start the game again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

On the home screen click the select type button when highlighting the game, a little menu will come up, press exit or cancel or whatever it says. Wait about 10 seconds or so then click the division and should start up 

Happens every now and then. I find If you make sure you exit like that out of any game before turning the xbox off it doesn't do it next time your on


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

As above, biggest reason is not exiting the game before turning the Xbox off. I do it all the time with BO3. Just press the select button (small button to the left of the X logo button on the controller) and select "exit" before turning the console off. Otherwise the when you next turn the xbox on and go to the game it thinks you were still in that last session (as you never exited) and just gets confused (only with certain games though) Usually the updates solves the issue. Project Cars used to do that all the time with me, but they finally fixed that issue.

Its basically like windows, if you use netflix and then play a game and then maybe browse the store they all stay open in the background.

James


----------

